# am I like neurotic or something?



## violinplaya (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard liebesfreud and it made me happy. I heard liebesleid and I was still happy....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

If they both made you sad, then you'd be neurotic.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

You're 'something.'

Definitely 'something...'


----------



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

The very fact that you ask such a question on the public forum may be taken as contributing to the evidence;-)


----------



## violinplaya (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh I see how it is. Y'all are always so talkative but if you tc ppl don't have anything slick to say y'all are quiet As a mouse.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

violinplaya said:


> Oh I see how it is. Y'all are always so talkative but if you tc ppl don't have anything slick to say y'all are quiet As a mouse.


Sorry for the old joke, violinplaya, but it's a weakness of mine. 

I doubt you're neurotic. I think you would be like most of us, and display different appetites at different times, which is perfectly normal and healthy...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

all teenagers are. All of them!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

violinplaya said:


> Oh I see how it is. Y'all are always so talkative but if you tc ppl don't have anything slick to say y'all are quiet As a mouse.


an absolutely spot-on analysis of the forum


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

violinplaya said:


> Oh I see how it is. Y'all are always so talkative but if you tc ppl don't have anything slick to say y'all are quiet As a mouse.


Did you want me to say--yes you are--or-- no you're not ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

violinplaya said:


> Oh I see how it is. Y'all are always so talkative but if you tc ppl don't have anything slick to say y'all are quiet As a mouse.


Can't ya spell "People"????? pretty slick eh


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

String players tend to be a bit neurotic, but no more so than double reed players.


----------

